# VIP 622 HDMI to new TV



## toddhilehoffer (Oct 19, 2009)

I just got a new panasonic plasma and the hdmi from the VIP622 is not working. The panasonic guy had me go trough the menu and after doing the HDMI Test, HDCP Encryption is disable. The panasonic guy told me it has to be enabled. But it is grayed out on the dish menu, I can't change it.

What to do? Any ideas?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

toddhilehoffer said:


> I just got a new panasonic plasma and the hdmi from the VIP622 is not working. The panasonic guy had me go trough the menu and after doing the HDMI Test, HDCP Encryption is disable. The panasonic guy told me it has to be enabled. But it is grayed out on the dish menu, I can't change it.
> 
> What to do? Any ideas?


Just a guess..... Make sure you are seeing TV1. I assume you're first trying to connect a set to the DVR to "see" the menus. If you're connected to the TV2 composite output, you won't have an HDMI option. That might be why you see it grayed out.


----------



## toddhilehoffer (Oct 19, 2009)

I was viewing the menu via the component cables.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

toddhilehoffer said:


> I was viewing the menu via the component cables.


Hmmmmm. Never mind. It was just a thought. Make sure you are in single mode. Have you called Dish Care?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

moman19 said:


> Hmmmmm. Never mind. It was just a thought. Make sure you are in single mode. Have you called Dish Care?


Why single mode?


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I know my panny won't always detect some of the HDMI stuff and I need to either cycle my HDMI switch again or turn whatever I have supplying the single off then on with the TV on the proper input the whole time. Usually it is just a problem with no sound though.


----------



## toddhilehoffer (Oct 19, 2009)

moman19 said:


> Hmmmmm. Never mind. It was just a thought. Make sure you are in single mode. Have you called Dish Care?


Yes I called Dish twice. One person told me it was incompatible with the TV and it would never work. The next person told me to get a HDMI switcher.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

moman19 said:


> Hmmmmm. Never mind. It was just a thought. Make sure you are in single mode. Have you called Dish Care?


Again, why single mode? lol


----------



## Ddavis (Jan 15, 2004)

toddhilehoffer said:


> I was viewing the menu via the component cables.


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but this component connection is NOT HDCP, right? Doesn't he need to connect using the HDMI connection for any HDCP?


----------



## looney2ns (Sep 20, 2007)

Ddavis said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but this component connection is NOT HDCP, right? Doesn't he need to connect using the HDMI connection for any HDCP?


Yes.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The HDMI port on the 622 is notoriously fragile, being held on to the motherboard only by the surface-mount solder connections. There's a good chance yours may be broken. They frequently break just under the weight of the cable.

The 722's HDMI port was redesigned to add additional attachments to the motherboard and doesn't have this problem.


----------

